# Perfect Cart to Hold Vacmaster VP215



## joelsmith (Dec 26, 2013)

VP215 owners, what is everone using to hold ther Vacuum sealer?

In case anyone is interested, I found the perfect table/cart to hold the Vacmaster VP215. It is compact, 100% stainless steel, a weight capacity of 300 lbs, contains a basket for bag storage, and is on wheels (perfect for moving to change oil). Best of all it is only $79.00. 

https://www.sevilleclassics.com/stainless_steel_kitchen_workstation


----------



## boodro (Jan 9, 2014)

I need to get one. Been look g at something simile that sams sells
http://m.samsclub.com/ip/work-table-with-stainless-steel-top-49/145625


----------

